# Donkeys on Equuisite today



## bear (Feb 25, 2004)

There is a darling picture of two little donkeys on Equusite today if anyone would like to vote for them. Bear/Kay

Forgot to tell you there names are Marco and Johnny.


----------



## StarWish (Feb 25, 2004)

Bear/Kay, I just voted for them right before I came on this site. I love the look on the face of the one with the ball!! FUNNY!!!

StarWish


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Feb 25, 2004)

Just got thru voting--such a cute pic!!!!


----------



## Marnie (Feb 26, 2004)

I didn't even see this post until now but I voted for them yesterday anyway, they are sooo cute.


----------



## dreamsminis (Feb 26, 2004)

I also voted for them yesterday. They are so adorable.


----------



## StarWish (Feb 26, 2004)

Boy, we donkey people are getting our share of spots on that site lately!!! Gabriella is on there today. These kids are so photogenic!

StarWish


----------



## JuGGler_j0e (Feb 26, 2004)

I couldn't find them. Where were they?


----------



## StarWish (Feb 27, 2004)

The post for the 2 donkeys was for yesterday's contest. Today, there is one jennet in the contest.

StarWish


----------



## JuGGler_j0e (Feb 27, 2004)

Thanks, I found it.

What a cute picture!

(I wonder how many basketballs he's eaten up?)











((Haha!))


----------

